# My Best Costume Award for 2006



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

This is not really a prop to use at our party but I did use left over material from other props to make it. This is our best costume award for this years Halloween party. We don't have many tot's, so we have a big Halloween party. Most of my decorations are made for that reason. I do have the yard set up with a grave yard and the house decorated. The past three years we have had a total of about 5 tot's. But we have around 40-50 people at our parties. Anyway, let me know what you think of our award.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not seeing anything. Did you forget to link to the award image?


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Zombie-F, I copied and pasted the link from halloween gallery inside







. Do I need to do it a different way?


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

see if this works

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

It looks like the site is really slow. It look about 30+ seconds for the page to load. That might be the problem


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a neat award.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sweet, much better than one i saw for sale


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thats cool. We are thinking of doing that this year and urs is much better than the ones ive seen for sale...Nicejob


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks everone. It was really easy and cheap. The bottom is scrap wood, painted gold. Everything else is foam. The gate is two small pieces of wood and small cut pieces of a coat hanger. Peel off sticker letters for the words, covered in poly. The skulls came from a neat pin cushion I found on the net. I just cut the metal pin off. The skulls on the columns are plaster copies of the ones on the ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool, I would want to win it!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont think the link is right anymore and I want to see it... please post the link again.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The link shows a wall popper.


----------



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

try this:
http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10028/award.jpg

-B


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

that worked, thanks.

Nice award Vikeman!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, I got a FORBIDDEN message when I tried the link. I suspect from the title that this is in the wrong place as well. Until this is resolved by Zombie-F, or Vike gets back on and PM's me that a valid link is up, or anyone does, then I'm moving and incidentally locking this thread.


----------

